# Arbitrarily replacing capacitors?



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I Have heard that before putting an "old" amp into action (old school, 15 yrs vintage I suppose?) that the caps should be replaced first as these can/will fail and burn. Has anyone arbitrarily changed out the caps in their old amp or is it just as prudent to wait until something shows a sign of failure?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

maxxx said:


> I Have heard that before putting an "old" amp into action (old school, 15 yrs vintage I suppose?) that the caps should be replaced first as these can/will fail and burn. Has anyone arbitrarily changed out the caps in their old amp or is it just as prudent to wait until something shows a sign of failure?


The problem is when the 'signs of failure' are irreparable damage to the board or taking other components out with it. There is almost no debate that replacing the caps as a preventative maintenance on an old amp, especially one that has sat for a while, is a good idea. Worst case it gives you some additional peace of mind and won't result in you having to pull it out of the install to repair it when they go bad.


----------

